# [howto] Grub azerty

## bouleetbil

J'en avais marre de grub en qwerty.

J'ai trouvé ceci qui fonctionne trés bien. Il suffit de l'inserer dans menu.lst avant les entrées de boot 

```

# Gestion clavier AZERTY francais pour grub

#

# Lettres correctement transposees

#

setkey a q

setkey A Q

setkey z w

setkey Z W

setkey q a

setkey Q A

setkey m semicolon

setkey M colon

setkey w z

setkey W Z

#

# Ponctuation correctement transposee

#

setkey comma m

setkey question M

setkey semicolon comma

setkey period less

setkey colon period

setkey slash greater

setkey exclam slash

#

setkey dollar bracketright

setkey asterisk backslash

setkey percent doublequote

#

# Chiffres et symboles. Le clavier QWERTY ne gere pas la touche AltGr, ce qui

# pose probleme pour la conversion AZERTY. Choix retenu:

# - Quand le symbole minuscule est utile (exemple "-"), c'est lui qui sera

#   obtenu, et le symbole obtenu par AltGr (exemple "|") devra etre transfere

#   vers une autre touche.

# - Quand le symbole minuscule est inutile ou ne peut etre converti (exemple

#   "e accent aigu"), c'est alors le symbole AltGr (exemple "~") qui sera

#   directement obtenu.

#

setkey ampersand 1

setkey 1 exclam

setkey tilde 2

setkey 2 at

setkey doublequote 3

setkey 3 numbersign

setkey quote 4

setkey 4 dollar

setkey parenleft 5

setkey 5 percent

setkey minus 6

setkey 6 caret

setkey backquote 7

setkey 7 ampersand

setkey underscore 8

setkey 8 asterisk

setkey caret 9

setkey 9 parenleft

setkey at 0

setkey 0 parenright

#

# Symboles correctement transposes

#

setkey parenright minus

#

# Symboles demenages vers d'autres touches (vous devrez chercher un peu...)

#

# Inferieur et superieur => touche "carre / cube"

setkey less backquote

setkey greater tilde

#

# "#" ==> la touche "??"

setkey numbersign braceright

#

# "|" ==> touche "mu" (et peut-etre "<"), identique a QWERTY

#

# "\" ==> touche "paragraphe"

setkey backslash question

#

# "[" et "]" sur touche "circonflexe" / "trema"

setkey bracketright braceleft

#

# "{" ==> touche "u accent grave"

setkey braceleft quote

#

# "}" ==> touche "degre"

setkey braceright underscore

#

# Fin des transpositions

#

# BOOT

#
```

Pour info trouvé ici http://doc.drimm.u-bordeaux1.fr/documentation/linux/grub_francais  rendre à césar ce qui est à césar

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben merci pour l'info en tout cas, car c'est vrai que c'est chiant quand on met les mains sous le capot de grub de bosser en qwerty

[TROLL]

A mort le qwerty, vive l'azerty

[/TROLL]

----------

## kwenspc

sympa!

[troll]

ouais vive le DVORAK!!!  :Wink: 

[/troll]

----------

